# how to make a t-shirt?



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Whats an easy tshirt pattern for sewing? picture directions if possible


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

hey, iv found this one, havent tried it myself as im not a great pattern person! but my mum did and it turned out great for my lil guys,

http://www.barlowscientific.com/technotes/home/sweater.htm


----------

